# Glass top clips for a rimless tank?



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Anyone know where to get these that will fit 10mm glass, someone must make them for 10mm 

https://www.amazon.ca/Aquarium-Glass-Cover-Support-Holder/dp/B00LHY8MXA


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

If you are in no rush, can always find them on E bay although 10 mm is not as readily available there are a few vendors that have them.
Alternatively Aquasense Montreal and Aquainspiration Toronto usually have the metal ones.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

charlie1 said:


> If you are in no rush, can always find them on E bay although 10 mm is not as readily available there are a few vendors that have them.
> Alternatively Aquasense Montreal and Aquainspiration Toronto usually have the metal ones.


 Thanks I'll check them out.


----------

